# Meds Dog Food???



## coalchunk (Jan 24, 2010)

HI to you all
I got all of Hopes meds in the mail today, the ivermectin,prolate,fishe flex and the nu-stock. I know the ivermectin is given 1cc per 10pounds of weight. not sure of her weight so if I have my 14yr old son weigh himself then weigh with Hope will that give us her weight or do I need to have herr weighed on a vet scale? Second? do I rub the nu-stock on her and spray the prolate if not wich one do I start her on first and for how long do I spray her with the prolate and rub the nu-stock on. Third ?? I have to switch her dog foo my dad usually can get it for me at the plant that he works for they make it there but they are not making this brand at his plant anymore. I have looked over the dog food chart and do I just pick one that has high scores? If not what would be a good food to switch her to?
Thanks for all the help
Angie


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

The prolate dip will tell you how to mix it.
What I do get a bucket and make a half gallon (the directions should tell you how much to use if not let me know and I will look it up.) of the prolate/water solution, be nice and make it with warm water  Then give her a bath with a dog shampoo like one with oatmeal is easy on the skin. Then get a wash cloth and dip it in the prolate (do all this in the tub) and ring out the wash cloth on the dog to soak her fully with the prolate. use the wash cloth to put it on the face and be careful not to get it in the eyes but you can dab it around her face. Put a towel in her crate and allow her to air dry, you can towel her off a bit but you want the prolate to dry on her. This part is the hardest part because she will get cold but try not to put her in a drafty spot and she should be pretty dry in about 15 mins.

Hold off on the nu stock for now because you will be treating her with other meds. You can use that for stubborn spots later but it makes a mess and not practical for mange all over but great for spot treatment.

Start her on the antibiotics three time a day with food so it does not up set the stomach. Also start her on some benadryl to help with the itching. You could do one pill 2x a day for a 2 weeks.

If you have a scale at home, weigh yourself then pick her up and weigh yourself again. Just subtract your weight from the second weight and it will give you an idea of how much she weighs. I would guess 35-40 but you do not have to be exact so just use your home scale.

As far as food goes what are your options from your dad work? if it is cheaper for you to get it that way they may have a good food. I not I can suggest some others.

I feed my dogs costco chicken and rice but everyone will have there favorite food.


make sure to wash all bedding every time you dip her.


----------



## coalchunk (Jan 24, 2010)

We weighed Hope and she weighs 43 pnds she has gained 10 pnds since we have had her!
Thanks for the info about the meds I would have been lost all the way as far as how to put the prolate on her.
My dad brought me a sample bag of food to try hope on it is puppy Lamb Meal & Rice Formula it is made by Pro Pac I have been told by other people not from this sight that the Pro Pac brand are not that good I dont know to much about what ingrediants are good but some are listed in order...
Lamb Meal, Brewers Rice. Chicken Meal, chicken Fat(preserved with mixed Tocopherols, a source of natural vitamin E), Rice Flour. Rice Gluten Meal, flaxseed, Yeast Culture, Salt, Potassium Chloride, Choline Chloride, DL-Methionine Hydroxyanaloguem L-Lysine, Vitamine E supplement D-activated Animal Sterol.......and so on
any input on this food would be greatly appreciated. Like I said any oppinions of what I should get for her would be appreciated.. I just want her to be eating a good dog food that has what she needs in it and not a bunch of fiilers. 
Thanks for all the help you all give here:woof:


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

That is not terrible bad food and I would also recommend giving her 1,000-800mg of fish oil once a day to help with her coat. Just buy her the fish oil pills they work the best and are cheap and give one a day.

Like I said I feed food from costco for most of my dogs and I have one that has to eat grain free so I feed taste of the wild to her.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

I don't remember if I said this or not but you do not have to bathe her every other day. You can give her a bath with the shampoo about once a week or as needed the other time you dip her just wet down her coat with warm water, ring off the excess water then dip her and let her dry. Using shampoo every time could make her itch worse since you would be drying out her coat more by stripping the oils off. I just got done bathing a few of my dogs and thought of this for you


----------



## coalchunk (Jan 24, 2010)

Thanks for all the help I have never had to deal with this so without all of this help I would be lost when it came to treating her. The last thing I wanted to do is fail this little girl after saving her, When I had posted on another post about her still scratching and bleeding at the time I had no idea that my parents were feeding her a different brand of dog food it was a senior food and after I found this out and put a stop to them feeding her this food she has stopped itching herself. I am thinking it was that food and maybe a bit af the mites. In the past week she has gotten a lot of hair back and she looks really good:clap: She does not act sick like she did when we took her from that guy. She runs and plays with our mini schnauzer :woof:. I am still going to dip her in the prolate we have not done that yet.. I had to get her a crate and we are trying to get her used to it I did not want to give hera bath then shove her in a cage and tramatize her all in one day Expecially since she was in a cage since she was born. I am going to take pictures and I am sure you will be able to see how good she is starting to look.:clap:She gets a fish oil pill mixed in her food. I was wanting to know how long do I continue with her treatment of the prolate and the fish flex and the ivermectin.
Thanks for all the help


----------



## DueceAddicTed (Sep 28, 2009)

Once your done with these treatments, you might want to build her immune system with the things I posted in your other thread. Its beautiful how your going all out to keep her safe, healthy and happy. If you need help acquiring a few of those things let me know I will help you out. Boosting her immune system will go along way. You can even start her on the Milk Thistle now to help with liver function since she was/is/ or will be on antibiotics.


----------



## GOODGIRL75 (May 14, 2009)

wow it sounds like you are doing everything possible!!!! the nu stock cream stinks real bad so make sure that you do use gloves with you put it on also its thick so mixing it with some bby oil does make it more spreadable good luck my panda is going to the vet today to see what they will do for her and if im not satisified then im going to continue home treatments


----------

